# Outdoors > Fishing >  Lure making

## Gibo

All new to me. Used jig saw, chisel and sandpaper. Working on the wire and weights now. 



This new knife from  @hotbarrels makes short work of it. I will cut a new one out and give it a good go. 



Anyone else doing similar? 

Wood is Paulonia. Going to use 1.6mm stainless wire.

----------


## akaroa1

Nice
I you ever do some fresh water ones anf need a south island gear tester yell out.

You be careful playing with sharp things and drinking alcohol at the same time !

----------


## MSL

Paulownia makes excellent black powder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Paulownia makes excellent black powder
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh true. Tricky to spell too  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Cut with saw to shape. Let the whittling begin!! 

Damn this thing is sharp!!!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Nice
> I you ever do some fresh water ones anf need a south island gear tester yell out.
> 
> You be careful playing with sharp things and drinking alcohol at the same time !


It's corona. Not like it's real beer.

----------


## Russian 22.

are you trying to make a trout fly lure? looks huge! what sort of monster trout are you trying to catch?

----------


## Beaker

@Gibo there's a boat here ready to take you testing them in the north..... 

And I should really bring it down your ways to. @Tommy is going to let me park it at his place, and kill his lawn from the  salt water. Nice gay  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Oops, nice guy....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tommy

> Oops, nice guy....


 :ORLY:

----------


## Beaker

> 


Auto correct, it's a bitch when you don't notice it.... 



Epic looking lures to gibo.

----------


## Tommy

Need to park a belt sander upside down in the vice with grunty paper in it, pump those bad boys out

----------


## Gibo

> are you trying to make a trout fly lure? looks huge! what sort of monster trout are you trying to catch?


Trout? Wash your mouth out! I dont chase mud fish  :Psmiley:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Trout? Wash your mouth out! I dont chase mud fish


 :Omg:   :Pissed Off:

----------


## stingray

Question would hard woods like gum / Manuka etc be suitable?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Gibo if you're into top water then the natural progression has gotta be a king on a flyrod I reckon. Was watching a video the other day, Kingfish, GTs, and even a bloody Marlin, on flyrod, now that looked like it got the blood pumping!

----------


## Gapped axe

Talk to Woody. Surprise when you find out who he is. Very clever and knowledgeable.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Gibo if you're into top water then the natural progression has gotta be a king on a flyrod I reckon. Was watching a video the other day, Kingfish, GTs, and even a bloody Marlin, on flyrod, now that looked like it got the blood pumping!


There is a small group of guys who target kings from shore with the fly over golden bay way, very seasonal and spot specific but they get a few legal fish on.

----------


## Gibo

Saltwater fly based in Tauranga specialise in fly fishing for kings. Far better hook up rate than even a livey they say

----------


## Gibo

> Question would hard woods like gum / Manuka etc be suitable?


Maybe but it would be harder to shape

----------


## MSL

Bit heavy also I would think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> There is a small group of guys who target kings from shore with the fly over golden bay way, very seasonal and spot specific but they get a few legal fish on.


Their videos are awesome. They look for rays and the kingis are following them.

----------


## Beaker

> Their videos are awesome. They look for rays and the kingis are following them.


I'm lazy.... Do you have a link?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> are you trying to make a trout fly lure? looks huge! what sort of monster trout are you trying to catch?


Do people actually try and catch trout on lures/rods?
And why? Taste crap, fight limp, etc....

----------


## Woody

Heavy is good. Action is determined y head shape * retrieve speed. 6-1 is good. Weight can be adjusted by internal ballast and position. Hook size , shape, weight and position also affect performance, as does trace weight, flexibility, attachment method, position and length.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Do people actually try and catch trout on lures/rods?
> And why? Taste crap, fight limp, etc....


They are ok for bait, if the snapper are really hungry. But then so is a eel.
The main thing I have against trout fishing is you have to pay those fish and game wankers for a licence.

----------


## Woody

The above post is sacreligious sanctimonious ignorant ranting of the great unwashed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> The above post is sacreligious sanctimonious ignorant ranting of the great unwashed


You may think what you like about my views Woody. 
I believe I have valid reasons for  my opinion.

----------


## Gibo

> Their videos are awesome. They look for rays and the kingis are following them.


We do that here a bit later in the season, we call them ray riders  :Have A Nice Day:  they wait for the ray to spook fish and pounce! Lots of flounder in their guts.

----------


## Gibo

> Need to park a belt sander upside down in the vice with grunty paper in it, pump those bad boys out


Defeats the purpose bro, I have access to a belt sander but that's just cheating....

----------


## 7mmwsm

Although Woody could you please explain exactly what your interpretation of "great unwashed" is?

----------


## akaroa1

> They are ok for bait, if the snapper are really hungry. But then so is a eel.
> The main thing I have against trout fishing is you have to pay those fish and game wankers for a licence.


Well @7mmwsm you clearly haven't eaten south island high country trout
Caught and cooked fresh
Floured and fryed in butter
Absolutely fantastic

I especially like to catch and cook the first of the day in the lake or river side.
Carry the jet boil and frypan
Then a cup of jet boil coffee
Life is good 

Actually even better is a fire in the beach and planked trout fillets.
Find some flatish drift wood and whittle some sharp pegs to hold the skin down on the plank.
Place by fire where its just to hot for your hand.
Eat off the plank when cooked 

Great way to warm up when winter lake fishing

----------


## Gibo

Alright alright, move on now mud fishermen  :Psmiley:  The lures I am making will eat trout!

----------


## Woody

@7mmwsm.
Trout fishing is an art form, modt especially in clean crisp rivers. Grin   :Have A Nice Day:   @Gibo. Yes, some sea critters will eat trout sized baits but interestingly an analysis done on Marlin gut content revealed 90+% of their food was around pilchard sized; much like the trout diet comprising very small insects and nymphs.
Like trout, sea fish taken from very clean water generally are best eating. 
Tight lines guys  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

@7mmwsm.
Trout fishing is an art form, modt especially in clean crisp rivers. Grin   :Have A Nice Day:  @Gibo. Yes, some sea critters will eat trout sized baits but interestingly an analysis done on Marlin gut content revealed 90+% of their food was around pilchard sized; much like the trout diet comprising very small insects and nymphs.
Like trout, sea fish taken from very clean water generally are best eating. 
Actually. Tickling trout and salmon is an even higher art form than fly fishing IMHO.   :Have A Nice Day: 
Tight lines guys  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## rewa

Woody, did you ever meet Ray Gempton ? (another-Ranger,recently passed-away) He kicked my arse (when I was a teen) ..caught me tickling Trout

----------


## Gibo

Only trout i'm interested in is coral trout  :Psmiley:

----------


## Woody

Old memory is nothing flash @rewa. On a forestry trip in BC years ago we were well up a river from Quesnel. There were some Indian boys snagging salmon with handlines and big treble hooks. We gave them a demo on tickling salmon. I was surprised they had no knowledge of that method til wr showed them  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Only trout i'm interested in is coral trout  
> 
> Attachment 123995


I think a boys fishing trip could be in order. Your supplying the lures.

 Let's go get some!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Well @7mmwsm you clearly haven't eaten south island high country trout
> Caught and cooked fresh
> Floured and fryed in butter
> Absolutely fantastic
> 
> I especially like to catch and cook the first of the day in the lake or river side.
> Carry the jet boil and frypan
> Then a cup of jet boil coffee
> Life is good 
> ...


 @akaroa1 @Woody 
You appear to have inserted thoughts into my comments which were not there in this instance. 
I have eaten trout in most of these conditions. I enjoy fly fishing in mountain streams and rivers. Winter lake fishing doesn't do anything for me.
I find quite a few fly fishers consider themselves purists and they presume they are a peg or two above the rest of us. And frequently they get all bitter and twisted when some one takes the piss out of them. 
Nowhere did I state that trout were horrible to eat, but I would much rather eat snapper. All I stated was that trout were ok for bait. My comments were tongue in cheek and although my description of F&G may be a bit harsh, they haven't done anything recently to make me think any differently.

----------


## Woody

@7mmwsm.
 My comments were meant to be light too mate. Wasnt trying to get at you  :Wink:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> @7mmwsm.
>  My comments were meant to be light too mate. Wasnt trying to get at you


Cheers Woody. I figured that would have been the case.

----------


## Gibo

Marking centre for the wire. There are plenty of techniques for the wire but i have a theory i want to try

----------


## veitnamcam

> Marking centre for the wire. There are plenty of techniques for the wire but i have a theory i want to try
> 
> Attachment 124127
> Attachment 124128


You drilling a hole threw it or cutting a groove for it to sit in ?

----------


## Gibo

> You drilling a hole threw it or cutting a groove for it to sit in ?


Wire slotted, now to bash some lead into submission

----------


## Gibo

Peening some lead. Might just hit it with the gas on a flat surface???

----------


## Gibo

This may be a solution

----------


## 7mmwsm

Gibo does it worry you that all this time and effort could be wasted by one toothy critter?

----------


## akaroa1

I would think having it munched would be total validation of the project

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo does it worry you that all this time and effort could be wasted by one toothy critter?


Never had a hit on topwater by a shark. Chances are slim

----------


## Woody

@Gibo. Try trolling at 6 knots with a red lure. Youll get plenty of sharks, especially makos. Even hammers in hot temps.

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo. Try trolling at 6 knots with a red lure. Youll get plenty of sharks, especially makos. Even hammers in hot temps.


Ha ha Yeah had sharks on trolling lures plenty, don’t need to be red either. I more meaning casting lures. A few mates have had follows from the harbour bronzies but i havnt had one at all, cant see it changing much by throwing a home made lure

----------


## Woody

A red jandal with a 12/0 slung 6" off back end and pre soaked in tuna oil wobbling around  in s channel might work  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

watching this with interest....trout are fun to catch and good to eat...flyfishing is fine untill the dreaded NW comes up,which it does as soon as I get the swizzle stick out of the case....drowning a worn doesnt have those issues and the fish taste just as good....
so now Im puzzled...you started out with light weight wood...and are now adding weight???...lead wire put through drilled holes of correct size might help...like pinning a knife handle.

----------


## Woody

Lure making is a never ending enterprise; endless design, redesign, retesting and scheming. Lots of fun when it all comes together  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> watching this with interest....trout are fun to catch and good to eat...flyfishing is fine untill the dreaded NW comes up,which it does as soon as I get the swizzle stick out of the case....drowning a worn doesnt have those issues and the fish taste just as good....
> so now Im puzzled...you started out with light weight wood...and are now adding weight???...lead wire put through drilled holes of correct size might help...like pinning a knife handle.


Its a floating stick bait, trick is it needs to float near vertical. That lead wire is an interesting concept. Where does one get it?

----------


## Woody

Soldering wire is another option, or cut lead sheet into strips with scissors.

----------


## Gibo

> Soldering wire is another option


Old lead shot too i guess

----------


## Micky Duck

fly tyers use it..about 1mm thick.
we used to use leadhead roofing nails to make duck decoys float right way up LOL.

----------


## Woody

Its ok but oxidises after a while. Lead sheet is v handy. Get it from plumber.

----------


## Gibo

> Its ok but oxidises after a while. Lead sheet is v handy. Get it from plumber.


Thats what i was hitting with the hammer

----------


## Woody

Yep. You can get it in various thicknesses.

----------


## Woody

Lead flashing.

----------


## Pengy

> Lead flashing.


Readily sourced from old church roofs...apparently

----------


## veitnamcam

> Readily sourced from old church roofs...apparently


Any old roof

----------


## Gibo

Weight pretty much spot on

Float test is a pass

Soon to put it together and epoxy the guts up then start on the paint

----------


## Beaker

Now, there is the cost of the product, and what some one will pay for the product. How do I get one one of these to give a thrash, and hopefully add teeth rash too?  :Wink:  

Looking shit hot!

----------


## Tuckerbox

Check out marling baits on YouTube. He makes predominantly freshwater lures but has some excellent techniques that would lend themselves to making top water lures. His lead pouring and filling especially would be helpful.

----------


## Gapped axe

Woody sells

----------


## Gibo

> Woody sells


Sells what?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Now, there is the cost of the product, and what some one will pay for the product. How do I get one one of these to give a thrash, and hopefully add teeth rash too?  
> 
> Looking shit hot!


You'd be able to grow a fish in ya swimming pool faster than Gibo can make a lure

----------


## Gibo

> You'd be able to grow a fish in ya swimming pool faster than Gibo can make a lure


Wana go cnut!

----------


## Beaker

> Wana go cnut! 
> Attachment 125101


One can swim better than the other....  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Wana go cnut! 
> Attachment 125101


How long did it take you to get up there Gibo?  Anyone can act tough from up in a tree but get your lazy arse down on the grass and Ryan will cow kick you to the udder side of the fence. Unless of course you have been taking lessons from your buddy Kung Fu Panda.

----------


## Gibo

Nearly ready for some paint

----------


## Gibo

Dropped the lure of at Super Yatch Coatings this morning. It will come back whatever color boat the boys are painting today  :Grin:

----------


## Blisters

you watch marlingbaits on you tube @Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

Do now! Cheers. To be fair I haven't watched any tutorials on it, just did what felt right with some first hand advice thrown in.

----------


## Gibo

Um, he's different

----------


## Friwi

When are you going to do the real live test and catch some fish with it?

----------


## Gibo

Painted. Silver it is. 
Decals and final flow of epoxy to go then into the fish

----------


## MSL

Looks mint, the time I takes to get to the finished product is irrelevant when your enjoying yourself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

That could be a very addictive hobby

I hope it gets smashed on the first run
Best of luck

----------


## Beaker

Now that is a lure that will get some teeth marks in it!

Looks bloody good

----------


## 7mmwsm

I want to know how much that thing has cost you in labour and materials. Make sure you tie it on well when you get around to trying it out.

----------


## Beaker

> I want to know how much that thing has cost you in labour and materials. Make sure you tie it on well when you get around to trying it out.


I don't care the cost, I care about the sale price!

 I'll give ya $42.50  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MSL

Ill pay $120 to cast it in the far north next month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Jeez Gibo you seem to be on to a cottage industry winner here mate. Teach your girls how to whittle if you need to step up the production.

----------


## stingray

> I want to know how much that thing has cost you in labour and materials. Make sure you tie it on well when you get around to trying it out.


He's going to use a clip ....because we all rember the fish he droppped when his crimp let go!... :Omg:

----------


## Gibo

> He's going to use a clip ....because we all rember the fish he droppped when his crimp let go!...


No clip, no crimp, FG know and a uni knot..

----------


## Gibo

> I want to know how much that thing has cost you in labour and materials. Make sure you tie it on well when you get around to trying it out.


1mx100x50 of Paulownina timber = $20 so thats about 10 lures worth at least. 

The rest has been free from mates in different industries. The first one has taken some time but thats more nutting shit out along the way. Number 2 is close behind and is quite a weird shape....

----------


## akaroa1

@Gibo black poplar would be good for this also and you would get it for firewood prices ... nothing

Break out pieces with a chainsaw and it will be carving dry in only a few weeks

Some woods are nicer to carve green anyway like silver birch. 
Which also might be ok for lures

----------


## Blisters

> No clip, no crimp, FG know and a uni knot..


fg to ag chain knot bro

----------


## Gibo

> fg to ag chain knot bro


Yeah i use that for thicker mono like over 130lb. Uni is the ticket for 100lb which I use in the harbour

----------


## Micky Duck

you COULD do the next part of decorating with a couple of diferent coloured vivid felt tip pens....... man that is a very tidy looking lure,almost makes a fella feel like trying to make a trout sized one.

----------


## Gibo

Getting final coats of epoxy. Stickers are shit. Need an airbrush  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

Cheap fix is to coat over stickers with wifeys clear nail stuff.

----------


## Micky Duck

$2 shop has it in all sorts of funky colours too.

----------


## Gibo

> Cheap fix is to coat over stickers with wifeys clear nail stuff.


Before epoxy? What for?

----------


## Gibo

> $2 shop has it in all sorts of funky colours too.



And it will look $2 worth too  :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

nah I think he meaning AS top coat instead of expoxy.....I use it as head cement when tying flies,have done so for years.

----------


## Woody

If yr going to clear overcoat of epoxy yr fine.

----------


## Micky Duck

if you buy wee bag of flouro powder off trademe...you can mix it with that cheap looking nail polish and go hard out on all sorts of things......WARNING if you do your big toe nails it will glow all night so look really weird when you get up in wee small hours to empty bladder.......

----------


## Gibo

:Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> And it will look $2 worth too


Fish have no concept of value Gibo.  They do not use any form of currency in their day to day life.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

The lures in the fishing shop are first and foremost designed to catch anglers,  and then to catch fish.

----------


## Gibo

Yawn. You guys are spoiling my fun

----------


## Woody

Thr real fun will dtsrt when a big kingi wraps it around a rock. You need to make at least two  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kukuwai

> Getting final coats of epoxy. Stickers are shit. Need an airbrush 
> Attachment 126131


Pretty psychedelic Gibo !
The kingis orta be trippin over it 

Good effort 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

@Gibo will be crying in his beer when Mr Kingi rocks him. Even worse if his mate backs the prop over it or Mr Razor gang chomps on the swivel bubbles  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo will be crying in his beer when Mr Kingi rocks him. Even worse if his mate backs the prop over it or Mr Razor gang chomps on the swivel bubbles


Stop being a downer man!! Think positive  :Grin:  Do you think I have never lost a fish before?

----------


## Woody

No; but whenvthat gunn lure goes to Davey Jones I can picture the grief, and then the solace

----------


## Gibo

I will be sad, but now that I can make them I'l get over it  :Wink:

----------


## Woody

Ys gotta have two on board. Then no sads. 
(Just quietly; I built some with an internal chamber. Inside the chamber was a little sponge. Had a small hole from front of lure into the sponge chamber and also a rear vent. Inject fish oil into the chamber before each use  :Have A Nice Day:  
Some also incorporated another chamber containing lead shot which could rattle )

----------


## akaroa1

> I will be sad, but now that I can make them I'l get over it


And next time you will make 10 times as many in half the time
And thats what it's all about.
Doing something you love not because its easy and not because its cheaper
Just because you can

The more you make the more time you can spend loosing them

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Ys gotta have two on board. Then no sads. 
> (Just quietly; I built some with an internal chamber. Inside the chamber was a little sponge. Had a small hole from front of lure into the sponge chamber and also a rear vent. Inject fish oil into the chamber before each use  
> Some also incorporated another chamber containing lead shot which could rattle )


You're mean Woody. You just want to see Gibo cry when the sharks and couta's get a taste for it.

----------


## Woody

:Have A Nice Day:   Lost count of the lures Ive lost. Even lost downrigger balls snd paravanes to bitey critters. All part of the game  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

I made a big flash looking teaser out of four marlin lures. A huge one towed behind three twelve inch lures. On 600 lb mono. First time in the water I looked around just in time to see a rat mako launch out of the water with the front lure in it's mouth. It buggered off with about four hundred and fifty bucks worth of lures.
Now I make them out of beer cans.

----------


## Blisters

looking forward to seeing this in a horses mouth man!

----------


## Gibo

Gave it a swim this morning, awesome action on it. No takers but to be fair the harbour is filthy at the mo. Will try again n=tomorrow morning...

----------


## Woody

Dont forget to check for bananas first  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Im land based so there will no doubt be lots of them in the houses around me  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Skipjack tuna bait in the hopes of a marlin :Grin: 


First fish with this guy this morning, got a massive strike and string pull then dropped it :Sad: 

Bit rashed up

----------


## Moa Hunter

Beautiful lure but the trace wire might need upgrading ? Lion Fish ?

----------


## Gibo

What are you saying/asking?

----------


## MSL

> What are you saying/asking?


I assume he is joking about the raggity ass wire tied to the nose in the first pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

Good work @Gibo.. I can see the bill scrape.
What size hooks aare you running?

----------


## kukuwai

That skipjack looks mean as !

10 outa 10 id say 

Tightlines !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Good work @Gibo.. I can see the bill scrape.
> What size hooks aare you running?


Ha ha thats from a kingi not a marlin Woody! I bloody wish i was out wide. Im running 5/0 bkk raptor z’s on that. Probably put like 7/0 bkk trex’s on the skippy

----------


## Woody

@Gibo.  :Have A Nice Day:  Kingi. I'de suggest going to at least 8/0 or 9/0. Gape works best to hookup if it exceeds lure thickness. Everything else appears good but.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo.  Kingi. I'de suggest going to at least 8/0 or 9/0. Gape works best to hookup if it exceeds lure thickness. Everything else appears good but.


They are trebles mate

----------


## Woody

Yes. But I'd go for bigger doubles.

----------


## Gibo



----------


## gimp

Get innnn

----------


## Gibo

Was such a cool morning, me and a random bloke only ones there. Massive school of them came through. He hooked up, I hooked up, dropped mine, cast again, hooked up. landed mine, 91cm tagged and sent away. He landed his, 75.5cm hooked in the tail, tagged and sent away. His first ever and on top water. Pretty stoked for him, he'll be hooked now! His fish flew out the water when it hit  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> They are terribles mate


Fixed it, I hate those things. If I catch a fish I invariably hook it so the mouth is hooked shut. Failing that I'll just hook everything else, clothing, rope, fingers, ...

That lure looks a cracker and well done on the fish.

----------


## Gibo

> Fixed it, I hate those things. If I catch a fish I invariably hook it so the mouth is hooked shut. Failing that I'll just hook everything else, clothing, rope, fingers, ...
> 
> That lure looks a cracker and well done on the fish.


Yeah they can be a pain, i run barbless, makes them manageable

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeah they can be a pain, i run barbless, makes them manageable


I remove them and put singles back. I'm a cluts.

----------


## Micky Duck

2 singles run points inwards towards each other work well.when clamped in jaws the pointy bits go out to help hookup.   all our trout lures have had trebles removed and replaced with singles......now anyone know where to buy good old school single hooks...straight shank large eye like the ones tassie devils have as singles........ cant seem to find stockist of mustard anymore,down to last dozen worm hooks (eels get released long range,hook attached)  tried a few different modern types but old mustards are the best.

plurry good work on the kingi....your lure works...good shit bud...good shit indeed.

----------


## Gibo

Thanks mate. Its been a journey

----------


## Gibo

Well plenty of time to kill now so will be making some lures. Will show some progress in here

----------


## Tommy

> Well plenty of time to kill now so will be making some lures. Will show some progress in here


You don’t go to work anyway  :XD:

----------


## Gibo

A couple on the go, 1 at 200mm and will paint up like a mahimahi and another at 230mm which will be black

----------


## Rushy

What is the wood Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

Paulownia form the Wharepuhunga district

----------


## Rushy

> Paulownia form the Wharepuhunga district


You just taught me something.

----------


## Gibo

> You just taught me something.


Its basically a really strong but light wood, think balsa light, hardwood strong. Want me to make you a walking stick  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Its basically a really strong but light wood, think balsa light, hardwood strong. Want me to make you a walking stick


Ha ha ha ha no you cheeky bugger.  If I was ever in need of one of those then I would tap up EeeBees.

----------


## Gibo

Running the channel


Bending and crimping the wire (definitely need to improve here)


Notching the channel and setting the weights

----------


## Gapped axe

Gibo you can quite easily turn a hobby into profitable sideline. I did and until I got sick it was very worthwhile pastime, certainly pays bills. You are making very exceptional lures there, well done. Soon people will be asking to buy their own personal Gibo lure. Also great Koha or pressies to those special to you.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Ha ha ha ha no you cheeky bugger.  If I was ever in need of one of those then I would tap up EeeBees.


Crikey you didn't word that very well Rushy. You're probably lucky we are heading in to a lock down or EeeBees might be up to give you a hiding. 
Although that might almost qualify as essential travel.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Paulownia form the Wharepuhunga district


Whose place have you been raiding over here?

----------


## Beaker

> Running the channel
> Attachment 133807
> 
> Bending and crimping the wire (definitely need to improve here)
> Attachment 133808
> 
> Notching the channel and setting the weights
> Attachment 133809


Sign me up for 2!!

----------


## Gapped axe

And so it begins. Making extra money doing what you like would have to be better than painting the house.

----------


## Rushy

> Crikey you didn't word that very well Rushy. You're probably lucky we are heading in to a lock down or EeeBees might be up to give you a hiding. 
> Although that might almost qualify as essential travel.


Ha ha ha ha, I sent the lady some of my grandfathers clamps which she uses to straighten sticks.  In the event I become geriatric enough to need a stick then I will be placing an order as I have seen the quality of her work.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Ha ha ha ha, I sent the lady some of my grandfathers clamps which she uses to straighten sticks.  In the event I become geriatric enough to need a stick then I will be placing an order as I have seen the quality of her work.


I have got her to fix a few leather items too. Does an awesome job.

----------


## Tommy

> I have got her to fix a few leather items too. Does an awesome job.


I've tasted the cake....

----------


## Rushy

> I've tasted the cake....


That cake was fucking fantastic.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo you can quite easily turn a hobby into profitable sideline. I did and until I got sick it was very worthwhile pastime, certainly pays bills. You are making very exceptional lures there, well done. Soon people will be asking to buy their own personal Gibo lure. Also great Koha or pressies to those special to you.


Cheers mate, I hope you are doing good. 

I have had a few people hit me up already , one was from Hawaii of all places  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Whose place have you been raiding over here?


Graeme, cow cocky that grows it. 

https://paulownianz.co.nz/

----------


## Gibo

An old one that was thrashed that I did up

----------


## Beaker

You've got 4 weeks, make a few, and fire up a sales channel....

I'll buy 2

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I've tasted the cake....


Yeah me too. If I had realised it was that good I would of eaten most of it on the way down and left you guys the crumbs

----------


## Rushy

And so the cottage industry “Gibo’s Lures” was incorporated during the Covid19 lockdown of 2020.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Graeme, cow cocky that grows it. 
> 
> https://paulownianz.co.nz/


Oh that guy. The singing cow farmer on the Mangatutu.
If you want to try some native hardwoods let me know and I'll hunt some down.

----------


## Gibo

Start of a new little one, 20 gram to target harbour snapper (ignore hooks, just some dropper hooks to see what I was going to do wire wise). Also setting the weights in place with some epoxy before sealing the lures and filling the cavities up.

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Bol Tackshin

Nice,  mate!

----------


## canross

Just saw this thread, hope I'm not butting in on @Gibo 's thread too much.

Decided I was tired of paying $12 for a spinner I inevitably lose anyways, and wanted some larger spinners than I've found. These are a test batch to see how I like them, then will try larger, smaller, different designs etc. I've always liked Panther Martin spinners, and the trout seem to as well, so somewhat copying them. No real plan with the bodies, just whatever tickled my fancy as I was turning them. Saw someone mention somewhere using double hooks instead of a treble, thought it was a neat idea to try.

Will do the flashers tomorrow. Have stainless and brass sheet, will try a mix of both. Might clearcoat the brass to avoid it tarnishing... not sure yet.

----------


## Micky Duck

you COULD try poking mono out the rear in a loop or in a v to help push weed away from your hooks...like some of the mepps do. are you planing to use beads and then a blade attached somehow???

----------


## Gibo

They look cool. Go hard mate, keen to see any lure making

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Rushy

Don’t you get paint on those newspaper articles man.

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 134616


ahhh. The mighty Tuki Tuki river on your shed wall. Must have it there just to remind yourself of what paradise is like

----------


## Gibo

> ahhh. The mighty Tuki Tuki river on your shed wall. Must have it there just to remind yourself of what paradise is like


It was there when I bought the place  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Couple of Lock Down lures. About all I can do fishing wise through this....few more on the go too  :Grin: 

110mm 30 gram floating


200mm 100 gram floating

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Gibo

@gimp i'm trialing a little 85mm 25 gram sinking stick. Should be a level sink if all goes well. 

If it works I'll get one to you after all this shit

----------


## gimp

Ripper! Keen.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Nice work,  @Gibo - here's a picture of some foil tape,  rubbed shiny side down on an expanded mesh heater grill (Celsius upright, from Countdown)  if you're still interested...

----------


## Gibo

Yeah that looks cool!

----------


## Gibo

Bit of an update. 
level 3 Tuesday last week had me out at 3:30 am for a surfcast, not much other than Kahawai there.

Took the new black lure for her maiden swim, man I am stoked with the action.....seems this Kingi didn't mind it either  :Wink:

----------


## Preacher

Loving the lures Gibo.

I'm too lazy for carving wood etc but get these little blanks from AliExpress cheap as.  Being as in Taupo fishing area can only have a single hook so...

I rip out the belly hook eye and drill out and add some splitshot to add weight (takes them from about 4g to 7 or 8g depending on amount of shot) glued in with UV cure resin. Then sand smooth and airbrush

These were just for shots and giggles in WW2 fighter(ish) patterns.  

TL: Luftwaffe Me109 TR: RAF Spitfire. BL: JIAF Zero. BR: USAF P47 D.    Blank and 10g Toby for scale



Edit: Same UV clear is brushed on before curing with UV lamp.

P.s it's AliExpress resin too

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Nice paint jobs there.  If you turn the hooks to ride point up,  they are much less likely to snag on weeds and rocks.

----------


## Preacher

Yeah I just threw them on for pic.  Will use some different ones to fish as there is certainly no shortage of weeds where I am spinning

----------


## Gibo

Those are cool @Preacher

Im working on a new one at the moment

----------


## Gibo

Oh and the USAF badge on the Muzzy is upside down :Grin:

----------


## Preacher

Yeah I know.  Saw it after dried on there.  Homemade waterslide decals.  Gonna have to give some bigger wood ones a go.

----------


## Rushy

> Oh and the USAF badge on the Muzzy is upside down


Fuck you have sharp eyes Gibo.

----------


## canross

Finished these a while back then forgot to upload  :Psmiley: 

Flashers are thin stainless  cut with tin snips and formed with a ball peen and some wood for dishing then sanded with wet/dry paper. Wire is stainless again. Figured out how to wrap the eyes better towards the end. 

For hooks I would use the straight eye ones - the bent eyes seem to occasionally sit wrong on the wire, but we'll see. Will see how I like these then make some wayyyyyyyy bigger ones for dedicated salt water fishing.

----------


## Gibo

Getting to the pointy end with the red dragon. Few more layers to go

----------


## Gibo

Red Dragon done and dusted. You can see the effect my current epoxy has on the colour, the light yellow hue to it slowly makes everything yellow. 
I have a new super clear epoxy to try, should be the bees knees.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

That's a beauty!

----------


## Gibo

One I am doing for a mate.

Angry Mullet

----------


## Rushy

> One I am doing for a mate.
> 
> Angry Mullet
> 
> Attachment 141651
> Attachment 141652


And next the Grumpy Gurnard

----------


## Gibo

> And next the Grumpy Gurnard


Gurnard colours would be epic!!

----------


## A330driver

STREWTH @Gibo.....bloody impressed mate....

----------


## Gibo

Bit of a kahawai imitation on the go for my nephew. He turns seven next month :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Wow.  I'd pop that in a pan with some garlic butter,  it looks so good!

----------


## Gibo

Kahawai nearly done, piper on the go

----------


## Rushy

Gibo you should now make a fuck off big one in great white shark that you can tow behind a surf board.  Would be a hoot in The breakers at the beach on the first of April.

----------


## Shamus_

> Kahawai nearly done, piper on the go
> Attachment 143837
> Attachment 143838


Awesome job mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Epoxy bubbles are my new nemesis! Good old gas torch sorts them little buggers out though! 

Nephews Kahawai completed. Piper on final coats

----------


## Gibo

My kahawai on final coats. Going to fill up the lure box with a good assortment now

----------


## kukuwai

> My kahawai on final coats. Going to fill up the lure box with a good assortment now
> Attachment 144925


That looks primo @Gibo 
You are turning into a bloody professional !!

Shame you won't be able to use them for long, didn't you hear about the ban coming up  on top water fishing.

I'm happy for the kingfish 

 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

These are looking pretty flash, wouldn't want to scratch them.

----------


## Gibo

> These are looking pretty flash, wouldn't want to scratch them.


I gave the piper a good thrashing Sunday morning, the new epoxy is solid! Not even a scratch from the hooks! Stoked

----------


## Moa Hunter

Has anyone made a lure with Paua side panel inlays ??

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I gave the piper a good thrashing Sunday morning, the new epoxy is solid! Not even a scratch from the hooks! Stoked


Any teeth marks?

----------


## Gibo

> Has anyone made a lure with Paua side panel inlays ??


Yip, almost all the top lure makers use it 'abalone' is what they call them, natural and also white and pink variations.

----------


## Gibo

> Any teeth marks?


Nah its been hard going lately...keep casting  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

New dive popper on the go - Stary Toado.

----------


## Gibo

Set of eyes for a popper I am going to give to a mate  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Been a while, still busy

Piper getting some winter love, been very slow off the bricks around here
https://youtu.be/a1wpcZ5LGag

Little 155mm 30 gram floating


130mm 40 gram sinking


180mm 80 gram floating

----------


## Gibo

Big 300mm one for the big kings

----------


## Gibo

Blue Koheru

----------


## Rushy

Tis a thing of beauty Gibo.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Set of eyes for a popper I am going to give to a mate  
> 
> Attachment 146152
> Attachment 146153


Classic ! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

They are looking very professional Gibo! 
Nicely done  :Cool:

----------


## kukuwai

That blue koheru is primo  
Pretty sure it is going to get smashed 
Hold on tight Gibo !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> That blue koheru is primo  
> Pretty sure it is going to get smashed 
> Hold on tight Gibo !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Giving it away  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Shamus_

Outstanding mate! Quality work right there  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Same koheru lure, trying to do fancy photos  :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

WOW...JUST SIMPLY WOW

----------


## Moa Hunter

Those lures are worthy of display on a pure silver plinth

----------


## Chur Bay

Works of art. Do you sell them?

----------


## ROKTOY

Clever Bastards walk among us.

----------


## Gibo

> Works of art. Do you sell them?


Nah i pretty much get too attached to them but this one and a few others have been given away.

----------


## MSL

> Nah i pretty much get too attached to them but this one and a few others have been given away.


Probably need to sell them for $500 to be worth doing.  Way more satisfying gifting handmade stuff to mates, and using it yoursel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Probably need to sell them for $500 to be worth doing.  Way more satisfying gifting handmade stuff to mates, and using it yoursel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah bang on. Id need to throw down some big coin to set up a workshop and then quit my day job. Got a mate that does it full time, lots of hours to make enough to live off

----------


## MSL

Yeah, and then the fun is gone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAC

they look amazing,  nice job  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Strummer

Hey @Gibo. They look amazing. I found a large x-rap washed up on 90 Mile a few months back. The bib has been snapped off. Reckon it is repairable with epoxying a new bib or would I be wasting my time? Thought it might be a fun little project...

----------


## Gibo

Yeah man give it a go, might be a stronger option to cut the old bib out and try and replace the whole thing, id say if it was just repaired on the surface it would just break again, needs to be pretty strong.

----------


## Micky Duck

if you made something 20-30mm long and weighing 10-15 grms ,at most, I would be MORE THAN WILLING to try it out in fresh water for you.as Im sure just about EVERYONE would LOL......red fin perch or brown trout or orange or flouro seems to work well for us in usual haunts....

----------


## Gibo

> if you made something 20-30mm long and weighing 10-15 grms ,at most, I would be MORE THAN WILLING to try it out in fresh water for you.as Im sure just about EVERYONE would LOL......red fin perch or brown trout or orange or flouro seems to work well for us in usual haunts....


A bloke from up here who has moved down there is now making small stickbaits for the canals, doing well too.

----------


## Gibo

Feel a bit ashamed of the first ones two years ago :Grin:  
Some recents

----------


## Gibo

This paua piper has caught several kings

----------


## Shamus_

@Gibo I love the little shark face one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo I love the little shark face one


Ha Ha yeah was a bit of a joke with my mate. There are a heap of Great Whites in the Tauranga harbour so when I asked what lure he wanted he said GWS. 

The funny bit is it got a kingfish on its first outing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## screamO

@Gibo I've been following this for awhile now and they look great....imagine catching a good fish on something you made your self, I normally do anyway but baiting a hook properly doesn't compeer.
Anyway I'm going to go and make my first $1,000 + Lure. Hell I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## Chur Bay

They are works of art.  :Cool:

----------


## Danny

Cuz. How much. Seriously though, I need a couple for the box this summer me old mate. 
Awesome work!

----------


## Gibo

Just had to make myself a koheru

----------


## Shamus_

Looking good mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Gibo you should start a business making hand crafted lures.  Clearly you have the talent and the passion.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo you should start a business making hand crafted lures.  Clearly you have the talent and the passion.


Not everything is about making money Rushy, and it would ruin it for me at this stage.

----------


## viper

> Gibo you should start a business making hand crafted lures.  Clearly you have the talent and the passion.


 @Gibo , never take advice of any sort from a man who thinks "Waikato" is a great beer. :Wink:

----------


## MSL

> @Gibo , never take advice of any sort from a man who thinks "Waikato" is a great beer.


Gibo loves Waikato 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo loves Waikato 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tis quite ironic

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo , never take advice of any sort from a man who thinks "Waikato" is a great beer.


Ha Ha I better not listen to myself then  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> @Gibo , never take advice of any sort from a man who thinks "Waikato" is a great beer.


I need to correct you for the record.  I do not think Waikato is a great beer.   I know that Waikato is the greatest beer of all time.  Don’t make me go defending its virtues now!  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Tommy

Can you post a pic of this next to your first one? You've come a long way with this

----------


## Gibo

Crack up! That first one got a kingi though so they have all worked

----------


## Gibo

Koheru all done

----------


## Gibo

Few new ones

----------


## MSL

That second one a squid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> That second one a squid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah two different squid lures there

----------


## 7mmwsm

@Gibo @Philipo
Did we get a Toby auction on one of these?
I started at $100. The bid still stands

----------


## 7mmwsm

> @Gibo , never take advice of any sort from a man who thinks "Waikato" is a great beer.


Correct, it's "any sort of man" who thinks Waikato is great beer. It's men of substance who "know Waikato is great beer".

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo @Philipo
> Did we get a Toby auction on one of these?
> I started at $100. The bid still stands


Yeah was just messaging Phil about that, its still here and Phil has got a few bits to auction when he gats a gap.

----------


## Sideshow

Just read this whole thread great going @Gibo if you do give these away sell em? For gods sake man sign them! Gibo snack sounds about right but hey your the one putting the love on these so your call!

----------


## rugerman

maybe the "Gib Squid" for the bottom one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

New squid

----------


## Chur Bay

Can you troll these?

----------


## Gibo

Nah not really man

----------


## Gibo

New one for my eldest daughter

----------


## Gibo

Built a new rotisserie for laying epoxy on.

----------


## Shamus_

> Built a new rotisserie for laying epoxy on. 
> Attachment 208424


Nice one! I was just about to ask for an update on the lure making  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Black Rabbit

These really need a lots of works.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Nice one! I was just about to ask for an update on the lure making


Pretty quiet over winter, firing back up now that its a bit warmer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

You are a talented bugger Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

Thanks uncle

----------


## Joe Schmo

I do wonder if you've lost one to a fish yet. We toil and fight and battle and bleed with these beasts and sometimes we win, sometimes we lose...sometimes when we win they lose their lives. I'd wonder what it feels like having them steal a bit of your soul when they go?
Beautiful work sir.

----------


## Gibo

> I do wonder if you've lost one to a fish yet. We toil and fight and battle and bleed with these beasts and sometimes we win, sometimes we lose...sometimes when we win they lose their lives. I'd wonder what it feels like having them steal a bit of your soul when they go?
> Beautiful work sir.


Yes mate have lost a few now, stings a bit  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## A330driver

@Gibo.do you make any salmon lures???.several of them look as though they would work just greatmetallic green/blue/shiney are my favourtite when trolling.

----------


## A330driver

…the reason I ask…….If I could get one….and use it to catch a salmon with this upcoming seasons salmon run……I could HONOUR you by posting the picture of the salmon caught…..and PROVE that your lures work?????

..(how’z that for a load of bullshit)

----------


## Micky Duck

as long as the weight was below legal maximum,the size possible isnt so important for salmon if my understanding of them is correct,they arent so much trying to eat your lure as snapping at it to make it piss off...DAM made some 20ish years ago that wouldnt fit in normal coffee mug that were quite popular..no good in a fast current but great in slower water.

----------


## A330driver

Spin fish …quick fish….small and really big….no real size limit really

----------


## Gibo

Nah I haven't made a Salmon lure yet, to be honest I have no idea what a salmon lure is. I do still have a smaller one I need to make for Gimp and pretty sure he was going to try it in fresh and salt water. But I am on no deadline with these so when it will be made is TBA  :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

If you are casting, small (80mm) stick baits work fine on salmon as long as they are heavy enough to cast.

----------


## 7mmwsm

@Gibo have we had a auction of one of these for the Toby fund?
My $100 starting bid still stands

----------


## A330driver

> Nah I haven't made a Salmon lure yet, to be honest I have no idea what a salmon lure is. I do still have a smaller one I need to make for Gimp and pretty sure he was going to try it in fresh and salt water. But I am on no deadline with these so when it will be made is TBA


I’ll take a few photos of the stuff we use and lll post them here if you like for an idea….. fishing lures for any fish is an art… u just never know

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo have we had a auction of one of these for the Toby fund?
> My $100 starting bid still stands


Never got off the ground, I ended up using it and the sharks took it, if another auction pops up i'll see what I have at the time. I ended up putting some money in the Kidscan fund when it was lost

----------


## Gibo

> I’ll take a few photos of the stuff we use and lll post them here if you like for an idea….. fishing lures for any fish is an art… u just never know


All 20-40 grams, use them for kingis on my light set

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Nice work Gibo,

How are you putting the cross hatching texture on?

I really like Paulownia timber as a medium to work with, I have built a few surfboards, canoes and kite boards from it in the past.  Easy to work, not as soft as balsa and get a good finish.  I recently looked at a life style block that had quite a few Paulownia trees on it, walking around all I could think about was all the timber I could have access to mill.....  lures for the rest of our lives

----------


## Gibo

> Nice work Gibo,
> 
> How are you putting the cross hatching texture on?
> 
> I really like Paulownia timber as a medium to work with, I have built a few surfboards, canoes and kite boards from it in the past.  Easy to work, not as soft as balsa and get a good finish.  I recently looked at a life style block that had quite a few Paulownia trees on it, walking around all I could think about was all the timber I could have access to mill.....  lures for the rest of our lives


Scribe/press into the foil

----------


## A330driver

Damn @Gibo.. I showed my boys these . U have a fan club bloody beautiful!!!

----------

